# predicitions of recovery in irish economy in 2009 based on what information ?



## chum (11 Feb 2008)

i am constantly hearing in the media that 2008 will be a tough year for the irish economy but that every thing will settle down in 2009 and the irish economy will return to a more stable environment. what information are these predictions based on ?


----------



## ivuernis (11 Feb 2008)

chum said:


> what information are these predicitions based on ?



Hope.

But that's not to say it won't happen tho. 12+ months is too far off to predict with any great certainty. They're erring on the upside rather than the downside.


----------



## Gautama (11 Feb 2008)

ivuernis said:


> Hope.
> 
> But that's not to say it won't happen tho. 12+ months is too far off to predict with any great certainty. They're erring on the upside rather than the downside.


 
Well, maybe Bertie will go (of his own accord or otherwise), "The Annointed One" ie Biffo, will take his place, then someone with imagination will replace him and do a Charlie McCreevey or a Ruari Quinn and show some spark of wizardry.


----------



## shipibo (1 Mar 2008)

If guesswork and a new leader are the only hopes for the economy, we are in big trouble  ...


Will Cowan be the new Brown ....


Also EURO strenght towards Dollar / Sterling doing us no favours

Trend is down for next few years


----------



## flattea2 (17 Mar 2008)

People don't want to hear it but economies are generally inclined to a boom/bust cycle due to inability of politicians to manage a stable economy succesfully. 

This inability stems from a conflict of interest in getting votes versus making hard decisions. Hard decisions were not made 2 years ago with the election coming up thus we are now getting a spanking which will last for the medium term (at least).

We should actually take back the power of interest rates and devaluation but it's seen as too radical. It's not though because with so many countries opting into the EU there is more opportunity for nations who are brave to opt out (and I don't mean opt out completely)


----------



## Afuera (17 Mar 2008)

flattea2 said:


> We should actually take back the power of interest rates and devaluation but it's seen as too radical. It's not though because with so many countries opting into the EU there is more opportunity for nations who are brave to opt out (and I don't mean opt out completely)


Surely this would not solve a thing though? Our debts are denominated in Euros so it would presumably still have to be paid back in Euros regardless of what currency we decide to go with locally to try and get ourselves out of trouble.


----------



## Thomas22 (17 Mar 2008)

flattea2 said:


> It's not though because with so many countries opting into the EU there is more opportunity for nations who are brave to opt out (and I don't mean opt out completely)




How can you half opt out of the Euro?


----------



## flattea2 (17 Mar 2008)

I meant opt out of the euro and restore the punt - staying within the EU but taking back control of currency and interest rates.

'Half opt out' - apologies did not clarify


----------

